# Friend needs help - Brain Tumor Expenses



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Just thought i would try to spread this anyway i could.

Long story short, Brain tumor that keeps coming back and his medical bills stacking up. He is an avid outdoors kid and into the rockcrawling big time, and all of that stuff is having to be sold to pay for it all. He is never one to ask for handouts and would give the shirt off his back for anyone.

So if anybody has any spare change to send his way it would be greatly appreciated!

http://jessebarney.blogspot.com/

Thanks,

Nick


----------

